
PortSmash Vuln Hits AMD and Possibly Intel - wemdyjreichert
https://hothardware.com/news/intel-cpus-impacted-by-portsmash-side-channel-smt-attack-amd-cpus-likely-also-exploitable
======
dman
I think you have it backwards - the vuln hits Intel and possibly AMD.

------
mhkool
The title is incorrect and "Hits AMD and possibly Intel" should read "Hits
Intel and possibly AMD"

